

Show HN: Redpresent.com to showcase China startups - danielhitome
http://www.redpresent.com

======
Egregore
What is intended auditory of your site?

~~~
danielhitome
Entrepreneurs who are interested in setting up internet-related business in
China and want to know more about the consumer scene there.

~~~
Egregore
It will be great if you posted how popular each site is in China.

